# Emmy has a new little sister!!



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Introducing . . . well she doesn't have a name yet, but here is Emmy's new little sister. She is 3/4ths Maine Con and 1/4th DSH. Just turned 8 weeks today. Super sweet and playful. She slept on my the entire night just waking me up twice for a little playtime. 









"Mama can I has outs now"








Look at those big double paws!









































It's between Cali, Chloe, Delilah and Maddy for her name. Pretty sure it's going to end up either being Delilah or Maddy.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

she is precious!! and extra toes too!! i just want to squeeze her:love2

i like delilah


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

very very cute,, is she a polydactyl or just really big feet?


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

She's polydactyl


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh my! she's a doll! Looks like a "Maddy" to me.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a soft spot for long haired kitties. They are the BEST! \^o^/
And the photo with her in the carrier is just beyound adorable. Reminded me what my Meatball looked like a year ago...


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, she is so precious. Congratulations!


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

She's adorable! And a polydactyl to boot. So cool.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

we need a front-rear toe count..did she have any brothers or sisters..


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

She is just so darn adorable!! Congrats on the new baby


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations!She is so cute! I like the picture on the sofa the best!


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

tghsmith said:


> we need a front-rear toe count..did she have any brothers or sisters..


I haven't even thought of counting her toes. I'll have to do that soon. She had one brother who looked identical to her


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Decided on Madi as her name. She and her big sister Emmy are best friends! She pushed Emmy out of her own food bowl and all Emmy does is move to the side and watch the kitten stealing her food. She tries to nurse from Emmy all the time...poor Emmy lol.

















"What's out there..."


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the name Madi. And yes she is gorgeous. And please do get a toe count. 

I am rather surprised she was homed at 8 weeks though...not meaning to spoil everyone's fun but it seems a bit early to me. was she a rescue?


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> I like the name Madi. And yes she is gorgeous. And please do get a toe count.
> 
> I am rather surprised she was homed at 8 weeks though...not meaning to spoil everyone's fun but it seems a bit early to me. was she a rescue?


Yes I know it is a bit early, but she was from someone on CL so not much I could do . . .


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

She is so adorable! I love the name Maddi too, and had even thought of that as a great girl cat's name. Congrats on the addition to the family....


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

VillageVoice said:


> Decided on Madi as her name. She and her big sister Emmy are best friends! She pushed Emmy out of her own food bowl and all Emmy does is move to the side and watch the kitten stealing her food.


That is so great! Sounds like Emmy is taking her under her wing. Emmy looks so tolerant with Madi perched on her back looking out the window. Awesome pics, I hope you find the time to post plenty more.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Those pics of them together are so cute.. Glad they're getting along so well. Life is so much easier with a smooth introduction.


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

We've got 6 toes on each front paw and the normal 4 on each back


----------



## puckih (Mar 28, 2012)

It is so cute. And it is the first time, that I heard about polydactyl cats.
You can everytime learn something more.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

When I was young kid our next door neighbors had cats that often had litters with polydactyls in them. I always one of those kittens. Years later I still havent reached my goal. Maybe in June when things have settled dowm I can stage some brilliant meeting with a kitty that doesnt seem that it was staged. I told my hubby that we wouldn't get anymore animals, but if something "out of my control" happened then I would be able to keep thr new baby.


----------

